# Should i leave or stay



## Aero (May 10, 2010)

I wrote before of my husbands affair 5 years ago, and about him visiting all these dating sites. But now there is this girl who he was working with 2 years ago. He worked over seas and when he mail the guys he worked with there he ask for her email adres and telephone number and that they must ask her to mail him and sent her love. A month ago he thought that he had find her on face book but it wasn;t her but another girl with the same name and surname, she told him that she is not the one he is looking for but then he sent her masseges and was really flirting with her. Called her honey and ask for more pictures and told her how beutiful she is. And then i saw a sms on his phone telling somebody that he hadn;t forget her and that he love her and that she sould sent him more emails. I ask him and he said that his friend lost his phone and ask him to use his phone and this sms was sent by his friend it wasn;t him. And the friend have alot of girl friends. Should i believe him or not. And his he ever going to change. When i ask him, he says that he only wants me and don't want to divorce me and there is no one els. But i just don't know. He his lying 2 me alot and i know that he is lying and when i ask him he says he his sick of my jealussy. Sorry my english not very good.


----------



## whynot (Apr 16, 2010)

Do you have proof he is lying or just a feeling? Please dont accuse him of anything unless you have proof. I would apologize for now and make things good with him (yes, just pretend if you dont feel it is good) and then get proof of the lies if you really believe he is lying (you will need to install a keyogger on his computer or a phone monitor... do an online search for these)... or just let it go and just understand this is who he is and decide if you can live with that.


----------



## iamnottheonlyone (May 9, 2010)

If you are asking these questions then you don't want to leave. So you are staying. Now where do you go from here? You need to work on your marriage (and so does he). You need to reduce the negatives and increase the positives. Do a lot of reading on this website. Get marriage counselling now.


----------

